# Removing front seats



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Does anyone have a how to on removing your front seats? Trying to detail the inside of my car. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Theres a thread in the how to section of cruze talk that discusses this. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Just a little bit down from your post, on this page.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-interior/6478-how-remove-your-front-back-seats.html


----------

